# Another old saloon to consider



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Rummaging through my photo collection looking for something else (of course!) I came across this shot of an old saloon not too far from Reno. I don't recall the name of the town, but I know the building is of some historic significance. They didn't allow flash pictures inside, so as not to cause the stuff on the shelves to fade--or so they said. Anyway, looks neat. Wouldn't be too hard to model.


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

great pic.


----------



## Chuck Reynolds (Jan 2, 2008)

Could it be Brodie?


Chuck


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Classic!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Somewhere I have the rest of the photos, which I'm sure show the name of the saloon and maybe the town (not Brodie). Or I can call the Porsche PR guy who set up the trip several years ago. One night we had dinner in some silver baron's mansion near Carson City, and right before it began, this performer playing Mark Twain walked in and spent the evening entertaining us with Twainisms. It was interesting, because in the beginning he stayed in character, but as the evening wore on (and the wine continued flowing) he finally began to act himself. A fun night and yet another reason why I loved my job.


----------

